# Windows Installer won't stop trying to install



## stillanovice (Jun 4, 2009)

Upon startup, Windows Installer keeps trying to load Photo Gallery but can't because I don't have Vista. How do I stop it from trying to load each time I turn the computer on? I have Windows 98. Before I realized that I needed Vista, I tried to download Photo Gallery. The Windows Installer came up and said that I was not able to; however, each time I turn the computer on, the same Installer shows up and it tries to install it and then says that it is unable to. How do I stop it from trying to load each time? A very simple step by step explanation would be very much appreciated because I am still a novice...I'm looking below and I don't even know what a tag or trackback is...

Thank you very much.


----------



## tonycap (Dec 20, 2008)

See if you can get to add - remove programs, and uninstall it.
Also I believe your windows installer may be damaged. You can go to microsoft and download a new one and install it.
http://www.microsoft.com/DownLoads/...d8-c094-4255-b702-de3bb768148f&displaylang=en


----------



## stillanovice (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello Tonycap,

Thank you for your suggestions...I'm going to try them this afternoon. I'll let you know what happens.


----------

